

Show HN: Encuestame - SirMonkey
http://www.encuestame.org/

======
jotadeveloper
Differences? A lot !! It's free, no limits/plans of use and open source. You
can download install and use in your company/university and make business with
it and if you want to also can help to improve the project.

Spanish name, that's debatable. The spanish name is due the survey.me it was
already taken ;) Anyway, the project is highly customizable, who cares the
name?

Additional Questions? Let's chat !

[https://gitter.im/encuestame/encuestame?utm_source=badge&utm...](https://gitter.im/encuestame/encuestame?utm_source=badge&utm_medium=badge&utm_campaign=pr-
badge&utm_content=badge)

And btw, encuestame.org is not an startup, just a open source project without
external financing, we work day by day for free and because we love what we do
:)

------
swah
How does it compare to what is available (Wufoo was great when I tried it).
Also, spanish for startup names must be bad for your SEO ?

